# Wireless networking w/ wpa_supplicant

## Aulis Vaara

Ok. So I've been trying to get my wireless up for weeks now and I'm quite stumped, I've done everything I could think of, and while I've gotten closer, it's still far from working. And since I have no clue how I can fix the 'errors' shown to me, I'm now here for help. I really hope you people have a solution for me.

Below are the commandline output of wpa_supplicant, and the contents of some files, though I think they're not immediately related to the problem, but I could be wrong.

```
skadi linux # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Trying to associate with 00:11:d8:74:ca:6c (SSID='midgard' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 00:11:d8:74:ca:6c

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Trying to associate with 00:11:d8:74:ca:6c (SSID='midgard' freq=2412 MHz)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Associated with 00:11:d8:74:ca:6c

WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC when using TPTK - ignoring TPTK

WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Trying to associate with 00:11:d8:74:ca:6c (SSID='midgard' freq=2412 MHz)
```

This is my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf :

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="midgard"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

        #psk=*insert hex key here*

        psk="*insert ascii key here*"

        priority=2

}
```

It works with neither pre-shared keys btw.

/etc/conf.d/net :

```
config_eth0=("dhcp")

config_eth1=("dhcp")

modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-B -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"
```

If there's anymore that is relevant in solving the problem, please ask.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this plz :

```

# emerge --info

# lspci

```

----------

## Aulis Vaara

emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 14 Feb 2009 11:15:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.8

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus dga doc dri dvd dvdr emacs ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm ggi gif glut gnuplot gpm gtk hal iconv icu ipv6 isdnlog java java6 javascript jpeg lame matroska midi mmx mozilla mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin odbc ogg openal openmp pam pcre pdf perl pidgin png pppd python quicktime raw readline reflection ruby samba session sharedmem sockets socks5 speex spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs syslog tcpd theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb vim vim-syntax vorbis wavpack wifi win32codecs x86 xorg xpm xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

lspci : 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to AGP Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

02:05.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac)

02:05.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac)

02:05.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)
```

I assume you only need '02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)', and yes, that is a different driver from what I used, but it was recommended to use the wext-driver because it works better with the ipw2x00 cards. Nevertheless, I tried the ipw-driver as well, it doesn't work either.

Here's the result of that:

```
Trying to associate with 00:11:d8:74:ca:6c (SSID='midgard' freq=2412 MHz)

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Trying to associate with 00:11:d8:74:ca:6c (SSID='midgard' freq=2412 MHz)

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Associated with 00:11:d8:74:ca:6c

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

WPA: Failed to set PTK to the driver.
```

----------

## Aulis Vaara

I still have not managed to solve this issue. Frustration is building. I would much appreciate any hints in the right direction. A solution would be appreciated more though.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# equery list ipw

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i mac802

# cat .config | grep -i ipw

```

----------

## Aulis Vaara

 *Quote:*   

> # equery list ipw
> 
> bash: equery: command not found
> 
> # emerge -av equery
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # cat .config | grep -i mac802
> 
> CONFIG_MAC80211=y
> 
> CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # cat .config | grep -i ipw   
> 
> # CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set
> 
> CONFIG_IPW2200=m
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, can you run this :

```

# emerge -av gentoolkit

# equery list ipw

```

----------

## Aulis Vaara

 *Quote:*   

> # equery list ipw
> 
> [ Searching for package 'ipw' in all categories among: ]
> 
>  * installed packages
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | grep -i ipw

```

----------

## Aulis Vaara

```
# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:D8:B6:A2:22  

          inet addr:192.168.1.103  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::211:d8ff:feb6:a222/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:440 errors:1 dropped:2 overruns:1 frame:0

          TX packets:482 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:278692 (272.1 Kb)  TX bytes:128579 (125.5 Kb)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0x8c00 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:12:F0:21:37:1C  

          inet6 addr: fe80::212:f0ff:fe21:371c/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:1 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:33312 (32.5 Kb)  TX bytes:156 (156.0 b)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0xe000 Memory:feafe000-feafefff 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

```
# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0  

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

```
# iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:18:02:83:D3:94

                    ESSID:"sagem-0536"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=35/100  Signal level=-79 dBm  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 223ms ago

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:0F:3D:34:48:37

                    ESSID:"Villa_Typlia"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=50/100  Signal level=-71 dBm  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 90ms ago

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:1C:DF:12:6E:C6

                    ESSID:"DAV"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=70/100  Signal level=-58 dBm  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3137ms ago

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:1E:E5:99:C1:D8

                    ESSID:"mansion"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=93/100  Signal level=-34 dBm  

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3136ms ago

          Cell 05 - Address: 00:0D:0B:EF:14:D3

ESSID:"8PS"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=53/100  Signal level=-69 dBm  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3122ms ago

          Cell 06 - Address: 00:17:9A:44:DD:61

                    ESSID:"wifi4B"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.432 GHz (Channel 5)

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=53/100  Signal level=-69 dBm  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3312ms ago

          Cell 07 - Address: 00:1E:58:E8:4C:83

                    ESSID:"wifi16.4"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=50/100  Signal level=-71 dBm  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 95ms ago

          Cell 08 - Address: 00:1A:2A:D5:AE:65

                    ESSID:"Belgacom adsl - Van De Woestyne"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.457 GHz (Channel 10)

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=42/100  Signal level=-75 dBm  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 42ms ago

          Cell 09 - Address: 00:1E:E5:67:02:D4

                    ESSID:"<hidden>"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:4 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=39/100  Signal level=-77 dBm  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3130ms ago

          Cell 10 - Address: 00:90:D0:DF:05:22

                    ESSID:"SpeedTouchC11B46"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=42/100  Signal level=-75 dBm  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3128ms ago
```

```
# dmesg | grep -i ipw

[    7.545684] ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2kmprq

[    7.545689] ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

[    7.545775] ipw2200 0000:02:04.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    7.545980] ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

[    7.546040] firmware: requesting ipw2200-bss.fw

[    7.760858] ipw2200: Detected geography ZZM (11 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

[   17.073255] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[   20.370420] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[   21.779386] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[   23.439897] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[   26.701980] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[   44.398748] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[   46.087143] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[   49.347467] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[   52.487638] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[   55.605971] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[   56.903584] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[   58.781365] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[   62.006143] ipw2200: Failed to send ASSOCIATE: Already sending a command.

[  134.063898] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

[  136.543533] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  137.204835] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  140.362751] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  143.507205] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  146.689025] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  149.401159] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  149.714051] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  152.875491] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  155.521903] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  156.162573] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  159.430443] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  162.527000] ipw2200: Failed to send ASSOCIATE: Already sending a command.

[  182.597609] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

[  183.528463] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  185.631125] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  188.861062] ipw2200: Failed to send ASSOCIATE: Already sending a command.

[  213.509695] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

[  214.328968] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  216.558534] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  222.905949] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  227.014175] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  229.261262] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  232.525190] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  235.819923] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  236.859471] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  239.078654] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  240.122697] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  242.345933] ipw2200: Failed to send ASSOCIATE: Already sending a command.

[  421.597281] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

[  424.663513] ipw2200: Failed to send ASSOCIATE: Already sending a command.

[  428.537108] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

[  431.630727] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  434.841515] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  439.183950] ipw2200: Failed to send ASSOCIATE: Already sending a command.

[  445.868133] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

[  446.755463] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  449.963304] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  456.386560] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  459.584944] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  462.790116] ipw2200: Failed to send ASSOCIATE: Already sending a command.

[  464.806019] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

[  474.403308] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  477.455405] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  480.700585] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  481.834541] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  483.928823] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  485.069382] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  487.163047] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  490.408123] ipw2200: Failed to send ASSOCIATE: Already sending a command.

[  498.264180] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

[  499.189211] ipw2200: Failed to send ASSOCIATE: Already sending a command.

[  539.907921] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

[  540.323508] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  543.295950] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  543.570630] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.

[  546.770196] ipw2200: Failed to send ASSOCIATE: Already sending a command.
```

----------

## BlackEdder

I had a similar kind of problem.. Seems that I solved it by building ieee into the kernel (instead of as a module).

```
$ grep -i ieee /boot/config

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y
```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

----------

## Aulis Vaara

```
# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8139 (8139too)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:11:d8:b6:a2:22", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4220 (ipw2200)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:12:f0:21:37:1c", NAME="eth1"
```

That DRIVERS=="?*" looks promising, then again, I could be way off.

@BlackEdder: mine was never a module. At your hint I tried though, but it made no difference.

----------

## Aulis Vaara

Ok so I changed the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules file to use the correct driver.

```
# PCI device 0x8086:0x4220 (ipw2200)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="ipw", ATTR{address}=="00:12:f0:21:37:1c", NAME="eth1"
```

That seems to work in part, as all of the [   17.073255] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.  errors, but wpa_supplicant still doesn't make a connection. I still can't connect to the router, I get this:

```
# wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf 

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Trying to associate with 00:11:d8:74:ca:6c (SSID='midgard' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 00:11:d8:74:ca:6c

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Trying to associate with 00:11:d8:74:ca:6c (SSID='midgard' freq=2412 MHz)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Associated with 00:11:d8:74:ca:6c

WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC when using TPTK - ignoring TPTK

WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Trying to associate with 00:11:d8:74:ca:6c (SSID='midgard' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 00:11:d8:74:ca:6c

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

WPA: Failed to set PTK to the driver.

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Trying to associate with 00:11:d8:74:ca:6c (SSID='midgard' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 00:11:d8:74:ca:6c

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

WPA: Failed to set PTK to the driver.
```

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

Hello gentooser

What i can recommend is to try the connection without key (unsecure) to test if this can bring up an result. after this comment out the group and/or the pairwise, also try it with on of the seted option in yours and use the till there tested things in a permutation with proto=RSN and/or the key set with or without "". That Option with group only at tkip let me send things over radio. 

isnt u is the air i said to me by knowing to set up wireless step by step with other results as the user with the same device  :Smile: 

----------

